# Ebay Vacuum Sealers Any Good?



## sinkas (18/2/09)

Hi all,
With the high price of hops, and my increasing inability to brew much, I was thinking of getting a food vac sealer to try and keep things fresh.
I notice in a couple of threads, Batz and a few other talked about buying the cheaper sealers as seen on ebay for about $90

so are these any good, or is it worth the doubled price for the sunbeam?


----------



## fraser_john (18/2/09)

I have the FoodSaver one, works well with storing hops, sausage, steak bought in bulk etc, but the bags/rolls are expensive 

If you really want to save stuff, you need to get one that works with foil (mylar?) bags!


----------



## muckey (18/2/09)

I also use mine to reseal hops and specialty grains in their original bags and they work really well


----------



## Batz (18/2/09)

My sealer is still going strong,I buy the bags on ebay as well and save heaps
The bloke I bought it from did a discount for AHB members.
Batz


----------



## chappo1970 (18/2/09)

Sorry haven't gone the evilbay for them as yet. However I am on to my second Foodsaver. They are absolutely brilliant for all thing perishiable. I mainly use mine for steak, I seal 'em tight and leave the steaks to age in the bottom of the fridge for about 6 to 8 weeks. If you love an aged steak these babies pay for themselves in no time. The bags aren't cheap but for what you want to do I wouldn't think it would hurt. But there again I always buy the best quality I can afford at the time to save the disappointment.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (18/2/09)

sinkas said:


> Hi all,
> With the high price of hops, and my increasing inability to brew much, I was thinking of getting a food vac sealer to try and keep things fresh.
> I notice in a couple of threads, Batz and a few other talked about buying the cheaper sealers as seen on ebay for about $90
> 
> so are these any good, or is it worth the doubled price for the sunbeam?




I stuck with the Sunbeam. My local Mitre 10 has them for around $190. I know someone who bought one of those cheapies off evil-bay and they swore they would not buy one a gain. So thats why I went the Sunbeam. But yes the bloody bags are dear.

BYB


----------



## Bizier (18/2/09)

This is something I am super-keen on knowing as well if someone has a reasonably bulletproof cheap one.

I want to give my homegrown the best possible chances for aroma stability that I can on a budget.


----------



## bouncingcastle (18/2/09)

I picked up one of these on special for $60...They are going at $70 at the moment.

Vacuum Sealer, Cutter, and date stamp

Works great, no hassles - use it for hops, fish, steak, etc. etc. etc

http://www.shoppingsquare.com.au/p_4409_Fo...ut_Vacuum__Seal

Comes with bags as well


----------



## Wolfy (18/2/09)

I don't know if you have Sams/Warehouse shops over in Perth, however here in Melbourne (Fountain Gate to be more specific) they're currently having a 'green ticket sale' and have vacuum sealer's with some bags marked down to $59, extra boxes of (40) bags are $19.


----------



## recharge (18/2/09)

I also have an ebay one. Works great had it about 2 yrs. Bags don't work out too expensive if you just want them for hops just keep reusing until they are too small for anything.
I can bring it to the next wcb meeting if you want to try it out.

Rich


----------



## Thirsty Boy (18/2/09)

I am looking to buy a vacuum sealer as well - I am leaning towards one like this one

Vacuum Sealer

because it doesn't rely on the bags having channels down one side - it has a probe to pull the vacuum rather than a chamber. That means that the bags are cheaper, and in fact you can use any old plastic bag, even old ziplock bags will do, just not as tough.

I plan to bring home lots of mylar ex hop bags - sausages, grain, hops, recalcitrant neighbors... all nicely sealed up and frozen.

TB


----------



## Wolfy (19/2/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> That means that the bags are cheaper, and in fact you can use any old plastic bag, even old ziplock bags will do, just not as tough.


I was of the impression that to maintain a decent vacuum you needed bags designed to prevent the flow of oxygen though the bag (they're 2-layer something or other), and did not think that normal plastic bags would do that job as well as the specialty ones?


----------



## Gulf Brewery (19/2/09)

I have been thinking about one of these for a while.

Does anyone know what the main difference between all of the Sunbeam models is? Their "product comparison" page is horrible.


Cheers
Pedro


----------



## sinkas (19/2/09)

IS anyone interested in a bulk buy on perhaps the sunbeam model?


----------



## brettprevans (19/2/09)

+1 for bulk buy on sealer and bags


----------



## Bizier (19/2/09)

+1 if the price is right


----------



## Sammus (19/2/09)

Bizier said:


> +1 if the price is right



ditto


----------



## brendo (19/2/09)

+1 - does that mean you are putting your hand up sinkas? 




*edit cause I dobbed the wrong member in*


----------



## Peteoz77 (19/2/09)

Wolfy said:


> I don't know if you have Sams/Warehouse shops over in Perth, however here in Melbourne (Fountain Gate to be more specific) they're currently having a 'green ticket sale' and have vacuum sealer's with some bags marked down to $59, extra boxes of (40) bags are $19.




Drove all the way into Woden today and all they had were the bags


----------



## sinkas (19/2/09)

Well if i can get interest in 10 Units, Ill make enquiries
currently at 5


----------



## reg (19/2/09)

+1 here


----------



## Franko (19/2/09)

+1 If you can get em at a good price

Franko


----------



## Thirsty Boy (19/2/09)

Wolfy said:


> I was of the impression that to maintain a decent vacuum you needed bags designed to prevent the flow of oxygen though the bag (they're 2-layer something or other), and did not think that normal plastic bags would do that job as well as the specialty ones?


 
True - but for just stopping freezer burn on your sausages, a ziplock will do, its getting the air out that matters for the shorter term. Plus as near as I can tell, the sealers that use a nozzle are capable of using the "commercial" bags which don't have all the channels etc etc and are consequently cheaper, while still having the oxygen blocking ability.

Plus, you could re-vac & re-seal things like hop and grain bags that don't have the channels.

I'm attempting to buy one off e-bay now... if I win it I will report back after I have given it a run.

TB


----------



## Batz (19/2/09)

Guys bags are cheap.


http://tinyurl.com/aedvhn


You can fit 500gm of hop pellets in these,I only do them in 250gm sizes.open use what I want and reseal.
There don't even defrost,buying you hops in bulk and vacuum sealing them will pay for your sealer and bags in no time.
I've been doing since I started brewing.

Batz


----------



## rude (20/2/09)

Ive got the sunbeam one (the big one) & its grouse. 
Bags ? I buy the rolls when on special & cut to length, seal both ends.
I bought it for fishing. I have caught tailor which are only good fresh but I bleed them straight away & put them on ice .
Fillet when I get home seal them,
2 months later just like I caught it that day.
Harvey Normal or good Guys have the rolls on special at different times.
Into brewing now & hops get vacced allso.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (20/2/09)

Purchased for $129 + postage.

With 50 bags, but thats OK because I am going to cut up the 15kg silver hop bags from work and use them as raw material for custom bag manufacture. Or they would hold 15+ kg of grain. I could have a frenzied day of crushing and seal up pre-crushed "kits" to cover the rest of my years brewing. Save the temptation to throw in just another handfull of grain X - make me stick to the recipes.

I will report back after having a play with the damn thing


----------



## rosswill (20/2/09)

I'd be interested in a bulk buy if the price is right.


----------



## ~MikE (20/2/09)

question, how long will vacume sealed and freezer stored hops last for? (or at what rate do they degrade at compared to say a re-sealable non vacume bag?)


----------



## Batz (20/2/09)

Vacuum sealers are not for everyone,if you buy hops in bulk then yes get yourself one.
This means you have to brew several standard 'house' brews to need a majority of same type of hops. Most brewers who have been at it a few years brew like this.We all experiment with different styles of course and there are plenty of retailers stocking 100gm packs.
I love my sealer,had a load of hops arrived today,I sealed them up straight away and into my freezer.I'll be OK for a few months again 





Bagging up today




In the freezer

Batz


----------



## drsmurto (20/2/09)

Batz said:


> Vacuum sealers are not for everyone,if you buy hops in bulk then yes get yourself one.
> 
> Batz



Hop bulk buy ey Batz? :lol:


----------



## Batz (20/2/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Hop bulk buy ey Batz? :lol:




errr no :huh: 
Got them from one of our retailers  

Batz


----------



## drsmurto (20/2/09)

3pm on a friday arvo and i am bored

Just stirring the mash....


----------



## brettprevans (4/3/09)

anything happening with this?


----------



## sinkas (4/3/09)

No wasnt enough interest


----------



## Thirsty Boy (5/3/09)

My sealer arrived and I like it.

It works very well with the commercial vac bags it was supplied with (about 1/2 the price or less than the channel bags) and worked on a bread bag and a few odd ziplock baggies I had lying around


I have had medium success with re-cycling teh used hop bags from work - it will be a matter of working out a method, they are too big for the machine to seal in one go... but if I can make them work it will be a cracker.

More expensive than the sunbeam ones ... but more versatile and will pay for itself in "bag savings" eventually.


----------



## razz (5/3/09)

I just used mine to vacuum some left over hops from yesterdays brewday. Thirsty, if you do this make sure you give the inside of the bags a good wipe as they can get dust in them from the hops and prevent a proper vacuum.


----------



## reVoxAHB (13/3/09)

Batz said:


> View attachment 24841
> 
> 
> Bagging up today
> ...



Sexy work there, Batz :beerbang: 

reVox


----------



## Paul H (13/3/09)

Eskimo once told me there is nothing more important than a tight seal!


----------



## brettprevans (13/3/09)

I bought the same brand of sealer as TB off the same company of evilbay. I picked mine up for $100 + P&H. it just arrived this morning, so im yet to try it out. will report back.


----------



## schooey (20/3/09)

If anyone is interested, Target have the Sunbeam Food Saver at $70 off this week...


----------



## noelvac (26/3/09)

Hi Guys, I bought mine from www.thepackagingcentre.com.au a few months ago, works awesome and the bags are about 1/2 the price of the Sunbeam. Has a nozzle thing which lets it use most bags. I think they sell cheap sunbeam type bags too, have a look, might save you a few $!


----------



## Fents (10/8/09)

cheap one on Zazz today only. Not sure if its any good tho sorry.

http://www.zazz.com.au/


----------



## BusinessTime (10/12/09)

Hi All,

Since the hop bulk buy that recently went through has filled my cupboard I have been looking at getting a vacuum sealer too, I assume with another bulk buy in the works there will be a few members looking into how best to store their hops.

As per others posts it looks like there are 2 main versions of vacuum sealer you can get.

1. Channel bag based sealers (little bumps allow air to escape the bag and are then heated to form a seal once the vacuum has been created)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Vacuum-Food-Saver-P...#ht_4345wt_1165

2. Nozzle based systems that use a little nozzle that sits in the bag and sucks the air out, the bag is then sealed at a lower point by a heating element in the same way as the Channel bags
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/FOOD-SAVER-VACUUM-H...=item3a555733ad


Does anyone recommend one over the other ?

From what I can see there are lots of type 1 around and not many of type 2 on ebay. I also couldnt find a supplier of the non-channel bags other than the stores that sell the machines, I thought they were meant to be cheaper but seem relatively similar in cost so i'm not sure what the advantage is.

My final question would be can you use the channel bags with the nozzle based systems as if you can then you may as well get the nozzle version if it is of similar price.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## benno1973 (10/12/09)

BusinessTime said:


> From what I can see there are lots of type 1 around and not many of type 2 on ebay. I also couldnt find a supplier of the non-channel bags other than the stores that sell the machines, I thought they were meant to be cheaper but seem relatively similar in cost so i'm not sure what the advantage is.
> 
> My final question would be can you use the channel bags with the nozzle based systems as if you can then you may as well get the nozzle version if it is of similar price.



This link seems to indicate that the nozzle machines can use channel bags, as it says "works with all bags available from The Packaging Centre", and they sell channel bags. 

As far as the cost of bags goes, they sell channel bags (150x200mm) for $24 per 100. They also sell non-channel bags for $13.00 per 100, so nearly half the cost.


----------

